# Deal or No Deal



## dragonfan (Feb 28, 2007)

what's your thoughts on Deal or No Deal with Howie Mandel and what's the strangest moment you saw while seeing it on tv.


----------



## DavidN (Feb 28, 2007)

I think the American version is rather dumbed down compared to the original. "Opening boxes is a bit dull, let's put some breasts in it."


----------



## dragonfan (Feb 28, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I think the American version is rather dumbed down compared to the original. "Opening boxes is a bit dull, let's put some breasts in it."



not to me it's not i am a big fan of this show but it's cases the player picks and the models open because i think it's a excellent show and i have seen it enough.


----------



## missdavies (Mar 13, 2007)

Call me stupid, but I just don't get it.  My parents even bought the board game and we couldn't figure it out.  Guess it doesn't help that I've only caught it once midway through on tv but...It seems so strange a concept to me.


----------



## Option7 (Mar 13, 2007)

ahaha, the english one with noel edmunds is hilarious. Everyone is so serious about these damn boxes. 
It's great when they're really optimistic and then lose a huge sum of money because they didn't deal.


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 14, 2007)

missdavies said:
			
		

> Call me stupid, but I just don't get it.Â Â My parents even bought the board game and we couldn't figure it out.Â Â Guess it doesn't help that I've only caught it once midway through on tv but...It seems so strange a concept to me.





			
				Option7 said:
			
		

> ahaha, the english one with noel edmunds is hilarious. Everyone is so serious about these damn boxes.
> It's great when they're really optimistic and then lose a huge sum of money because they didn't deal.



actaully i have the case version of it and the DVD game of it and i have
watched it more than enough to know about it.i am hoping to get on the show but i watch the one with howie mandel in it he's funny as hell.


----------



## TORA (Mar 22, 2007)

I saw the two hour episode last Monday (3/12) when 2 contestants picked the $1,000,000 case and took the deal which was less than $90,000.


I have seen the application to get on this show. You need to be a straight arrow and answer a whole bunch of essay questions to get on here.


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 26, 2007)

TORA said:
			
		

> I saw the two hour episode last Monday (3/12) when 2 contestants picked the $1,000,000 case and took the deal which was less than $90,000.
> 
> 
> I have seen the application to get on this show. You need to be a straight arrow and answer a whole bunch of essay questions to get on here.



i saw that one too i was shocked at that episode but i agree with the 2nd part of your post.because of that i don't know if i want to go on the show.


----------



## Esplender (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## dragonfan (Mar 26, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

>



omg now that's strange but weird.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 31, 2007)

I've never watched the American version a lot to understand all the rules, but I think I get the idea of the objective.

I know of a spoof of the game show on here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K_zsxtGUdI


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 31, 2007)

The producers obviously get the dumbest contestants so that they'll never actually give away the $1 million prize.


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 31, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> I've never watched the American version a lot to understand all the rules, but I think I get the idea of the objective.
> 
> I know of a spoof of the game show on here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K_zsxtGUdI



i've seen it a lot on tv but i've gotten the hang of it and i was a huge fan of it.but now i see it and 2 other shows because of it being addicting.


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 31, 2007)

TyVulpine said:
			
		

> The producers obviously get the dumbest contestants so that they'll never actually give away the $1 million prize.



i agree with you on that its so awful that they don't win the million at all it bothers me a lot.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 31, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> ahaha, the english one with noel edmunds is hilarious.



"Twenty boxes, a million pounds, and just one question - where do I buy my shirts?"


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 31, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Option7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 1, 2007)

Andrew O'Keefe!

Ours is 5 a week (Weekdays Mon-Fri), with the max being $200,000 (cause it's on five days a week). We have briefcases.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 1, 2007)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> TyVulpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only once have I ever seen a contestant actually pick the case with the $1 million as her case, and she sold it away....


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 2, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Andrew O'Keefe!
> 
> Ours is 5 a week (Weekdays Mon-Fri), with the max being $200,000 (cause it's on five days a week). We have briefcases.



that's cool mine is 1 million in america and howie mandel is the host and
he's only on 2 times a week on NBC


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 2, 2007)

TyVulpine said:
			
		

> dragonfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i've seen a lot more who got that too and i've seen it happen but i wish
they wouldn't sell their case if they had 1 million dollars in it.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 23, 2007)

that episode with the boohbahs in it really scares me a lot.but that one
was too weird to say and talk about it ugh.but that episode really scared me.


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Apr 23, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Andrew O'Keefe!
> 
> Ours is 5 a week (Weekdays Mon-Fri), with the max being $200,000 (cause it's on five days a week). We have briefcases.



YES YES YES!!!!!!! *bouncing up and down excitedly for 5:30*

I love the aus version, it's so harmless lol. It usually just feels like abit of fun, and the couple of episodes where people have got nothing, or 50 cents, it's still entertaining and fun (although I have a cruel friend who hates the show and so if ever made to watch it gets completly into rooting for them to lose, and is in a bad mood if they win)

Although, my love being stated, I also reckon the show itself is pretty, well, crappy i guess is the best word. I love watching crappy TV 

(sorry to dredge this, but I love this show and O'Keefe rocks my world)


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 24, 2007)

He's on The Rich List too but The Rich List sucks. 1 vs. 100 is better short of Eddie.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 25, 2007)

Unbrokenkarma said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't mind at all go for it.



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> He's on The Rich List too but The Rich List sucks. 1 vs. 100 is better short of Eddie.



i watched the rich list once it was pretty useless and i did like it til they pulled it off the air


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 25, 2007)

i forgot to say i am doing a story of this show it would kick so much butt i thought of doing this once so i did and i am going for it.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 25, 2007)

What kind of story do you have in mind with the use of this game show, dragonfan?


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 25, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> What kind of story do you have in mind with the use of this game show, dragonfan?



i was thinking of using dragons in it because it would have my characters in it and i believe the host of it would be human and i don't know how the models would work into the story if they would be either humans or something else.it could possibly be different with a mix of humans and non humans in the audience.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 25, 2007)

OK.  What I'm trying to ask is if you had a specific plot in mind with you incorporating dragons into the game show.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 25, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> OK.Â Â What I'm trying to ask is if you had a specific plot in mind with you incorporating dragons into the game show.



i don't have any ideas on how it would work into the story it's kinda hard for me to figure it out.


----------



## Vegex (Apr 25, 2007)

That show is reeeally stale, it's pretty much someone opening boxes at random. D:

Why? ;____;


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 25, 2007)

Vegex said:
			
		

> That show is reeeally stale, it's pretty much someone opening boxes at random. D:
> 
> Why? ;____;



i know because the UK version is not very good but i love the US version.


----------



## Vegex (Apr 25, 2007)

Nah, it still sucks.

Booooooring.


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Apr 25, 2007)

> He's on The Rich List too but The Rich List sucks. 1 vs. 100 is better short of Eddie.



The rich list is pretty good, as far as game shows go, which isn't very far at all in the grand scheme of things. And everything is better short of Eddie, except the footy show because it's fun to watch him miserable when collingwood lose 



> That show is reeeally stale, it's pretty much someone opening boxes at random. D:
> 
> Why? ;____;



Oh it would be stale, that's why you need Boo-yar and monkey graphics!

(why oh why do I have such a strong opinion on this show? )


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 26, 2007)

Unbrokenkarma said:
			
		

> > He's on The Rich List too but The Rich List sucks. 1 vs. 100 is better short of Eddie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you do have a good point on what you stated here


----------



## Xonic the Fox (Apr 29, 2007)

In Norway we have a former standup comedian named Sturla Berge. He is a really cool person and one of the main reasons I adore this show. I have never watched any foreign versions of the show sadly.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 29, 2007)

Xonic the Fox said:
			
		

> In Norway we have a former standup comedian named Sturla Berge. He is a really cool person and one of the main reasons I adore this show. I have never watched any foreign versions of the show sadly.



that's cool what's that version like anyway


----------



## valolove1975 (May 6, 2007)

I like Deal or No Deal.  I thought it was funny in the first season when everybody had clown noses on.


----------



## dragonfan (May 7, 2007)

valolove1975 said:
			
		

> I like Deal or No Deal.Â Â I thought it was funny in the first season when everybody had clown noses on.



that was quite amusing and funny


----------



## Bokracroc (May 11, 2007)

Vegex said:
			
		

> That show is reeeally stale, it's pretty much someone opening boxes at random. D:
> 
> Why? ;____;


It depends on the host.
O'Keefe silver tonuges people to keep them going and stuff. It's fun when he does and they Crash and Burn and they get all upset.


----------



## dragonfan (May 16, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Vegex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now that is quite strange


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (May 18, 2007)

dragonfan said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't worry, it's not true. Andrew O'Keefe would never do that to someone, he is the personification of all that is true and just. *sigh*

Well, he dosen't silver toungue people into failureas much as most game show hosts. His, ahhh, leanings, shall we say usually lead to people making more money if anything. Although I guess that's because in this format people don't usally need pushing to loose alot of money, and with a 'big bad guy' being the bank, we can have our host be a knight in shining armour and look the good guy

Yea, I really love Andrew O'Keefe, and am blind to rational discussion. I really have to stop worshipping random people as deities, it isn't healthty.

(Also, I love that this topic is still alive, there has to be nothing to talk about it, and yet we persist  )


----------



## dragonfan (May 22, 2007)

Unbrokenkarma said:
			
		

> dragonfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true on that and couldn't agree more


----------

